# Will the Yamaha YSP-900 Remote Control interfere with another Yamaha Receiver?



## Harry Muscle (Jul 3, 2007)

I'm planning on a setup that involves a Yamaha YSP-900 (soundbar speaker system with build in receiver) and another receiver (for video conversion and switching purposes). The other receiver that I had in mind is a Yamaha HTR-6080, however, will the remote control for either interfere with the other since they are both Yamaha receivers (at least I'm assuming what the YSP-900 has is considered a receiver). Cause if that's the case I'm gonna have to rethink my choice of receiver.

Obviously the chances of someone having the exact system I'm planning on setting up is slim, so if you have owned Yamaha receivers in the past, do remotes from one Yamaha receiver work on another? This info will hopefully at least give me some idea as to the likely hood of interference between the two.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

There will be some functions that may operate using either remote Power and volume are ones that tend to be the same.


----------

